# Finally introducing the french boy !



## groove (May 18, 2005)

Hi all, 

i've been around this great forum for almost a month now, and didn't took the time to introduce myself properly... so here it is :

i'm a french composer, a funcky drummer and a dubbing mixer here in Paris where i live.

since i discovered VI, i signed up on EIS course with David Alfonso (starting soon) thanks to Mr Sharmy who was a great help ! thanks again Craig 

know i'm really happy to post this link bellow of a rought version (not mixed with fx, no end credits etc...) of my last job so comments are more than welcome.

http://stefmail2.free.fr/add_temp_c.mov

for shure you can visit my web site.[/b][/quote][/url]


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 18, 2005)

Ey mate,

Welcome to V.I. Cool clip btw. Cool music as well!

Cheers,


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 18, 2005)

Welcome to VI man! Cool music on your cue - keep it up.

Also, welcome to the EIS family (I'm taking the course too) You have a talented instructor.


----------



## Jackull (May 18, 2005)

very nice movie groove as well as your music. i thought its perfect for the picture, not too over the top. with the sound fx it will bring it up more to life. nice having you here at vi... is that EWQL library or something else?

JACKuLL


----------



## groove (May 19, 2005)

thanks for welcoming me frenchy boy over here 

Jackull : yes it is EWQLSO Gold for the all orchestra ! and personally i think this all score is a litle bit over the top, but that's what the director wanted...i first tried to put some more humour, jazzy feeling to it but as is temp track was Alien, what esle could i did :roll: 

anyway good to be here and i hope to post some more cues on this forum soon.

cheers


----------



## lux (May 19, 2005)

Welcome Stephane!

Luca


----------



## groove (May 19, 2005)

Hi Luca !

what's up ?
any new composition going on ?

still admiring your work on "the day after" !
might give it a shot if time allow...


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 19, 2005)

Hey Groove,

Looking forward to your posts!

See you around the forums!


----------



## José Herring (May 19, 2005)

Great music by the way. 

welcom to VI.

Next time tell the director that if he wants music like "Alien" then to make a movie like that!!! doh.

You did a great job in spite of going against your initial instincts. Which would have been mine too--to make it funny.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 19, 2005)

Hi Stephane - welcome to V.I.!
I enjoyed your demos btw


----------



## groove (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Guys !

it's really great here, so many interesting musician, and great people !

good job Frederik 

Jose : actually i had long talk with this director, but when i saw he was stuck on his opinion i took it as part of my job to be able to deliver him whatever music he'd like to have on HIS film !! :wink: 

and i have to admit that i'm proud of the result musicaly even if i don't think it is the best for this kind of film (definitly lack of humour ! :lol:


----------



## José Herring (May 20, 2005)

groove said:


> Jose : actually i had long talk with this director, but when i saw he was stuck on his opinion i took it as part of my job to be able to deliver him whatever music he'd like to have on HIS film !! :wink:
> 
> and i have to admit that i'm proud of the result musicaly even if i don't think it is the best for this kind of film (definitly lack of humour ! :lol:



You have every right to be proud. You did the right thing. Film composers have a job to do. Whatever the film makers want you still make it the best. 

I always say if the film maker wants kazoo, then I'll write the best concerto for kazoo anybody's ever heard.

cheers,

Jose


----------

